

Microsoft And Nokia Now Expect Their Massive $7.2B Deal To Close In April - testrun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/23/microsoft-and-nokia-now-expect-their-massive-7-2b-deal-to-close-in-april/

======
clef
Amazing

Nokia = hardware /software/factories/ lots of employees (jobs) / history ...=
7.2B

Whatsapp = ? = 19 B

In 5 years time, ideas alone might be worth billions!

~~~
gregsq
Which would essentially be a price on the collapse of the current economic
paradigm, if AI emerged as super efficient idea generator. ( Even before it
finds it's legs, as it were ).

I would therefore suggest that to be untenable.

